

Beating Groupon in Korea By Offering Great Customer Service - smalter
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-beat-groupon-interview-bom-kim-coupang-2011-4

======
worldvoyageur
A small gripe, I know, but when the site offers a choice of seeing the article
in multiple pages (aaarrgghh!), or seeing it in one, I really appreciate when
the link goes to the 'all in one page' option.

